# dislikeable smug kids...



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

my son had one as a "friend" and we tollerated the mothers driviling conversations when she dropped him off for tea at our house and vice versa.......

Having noticed it was me who ended up entertaining him as he hovered around my computer interested, (because they played singularly on the play station), To be honest i got fed up with the situation as there s only so many times you want to hear a kid say my mums bought me a new laptop, this that and the other !

8 years old and so utterly dislikeable and having noticed my son did strange things like put the dogs ball behind the kid so the dog would knock him down rushing for it... i asked him if he liked Billy ..

No, he s always showing off and is stupid, he replied

So why do we have him come for tea ????

Now i didnt intend to resolv the situation this way but....

Billy was hovering around my computer again, and i just couldnt resist knowing the type of kid he was....

So i asked him where spagetti came from and he didnt know and before i knew it i had him watching u tube , and the amusing video of women harvesting spagetti....






My son clicked in and i had to cast him that dont say anything look and he disapeared upstairs to tell mum trying not to laugh on his way.....Billy went home, now armed with new information believing he knew where spagetti came from and could ask others to show off his superiour knowledge....

Well i did nt know he d go so far did i ......

days later, i learned his mother was furious, as it was her bingo night in the pub and Billy had gone around everyone smuggly asking if they knew where spagetti came from and then "cleverly" telling them it grew on trees !!!!!! Apparently ,he wouldnt accept he could be wrong when she tried to correct him much to the amusement of everyone there that night...

Needless to say, there were no more tea s together,no more drivel from the mother to politely nod to as she took breaths and i felt a little bit of guilt on my part but reasoned at least the kids didnt have to fall out boys style to put an end to "friendship" !

Was a dam good video though !


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Mmmm, very impressive the way you go to such lengths to tell us how you got one over an 8 year old :roll: 

Or am I missing some sort of in joke?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Love kids,but this one and the mother have no redeaming features... Was bored today, recanted a tale and i m just wondering where your "yorkshire" sense of humour is...

Maybe you just read too much into it...


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice one.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah. just realised you're from South Yorks. That explains it.

I was also bored today 

Must have been as I normally steer well clear of (attempted) jokes on here. Spent a good part of my life working with professional comics - and did'nt find many of them funny.


----------

